# About to buy an Orvis switch rod. Thoughts?



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Well Orvis has their clearwater series on sale when you purchase rod-reel-line you receive 20percent off. I see this as an opportunity to upgrade but don't want to get stuck with a rod that is impractical. I'm looking at a 7wt 11foot switch rod. I'm currently using a St. Croix imperial 8wt 9ft and could use a little extra length to reach out into some holes that I have trouble hitting on windy days. The set up comes in at just under $500 when all said and done. 
--Nick--


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've got a Clearwater 13' 7 wt and absolutely love it, I say go for it. Put a rio slag it max or SA skagit extreme on and you'll be golden


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I just picked up that same exact combo today. I think the sale ended yesterday (I bought mine yesterday and picked it up today). Took it out and landed a nice Largemouth on my local lake. Can't wait to get out on the river to hook into some Steelhead.
I second the motion with going for it!!!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I hope the sale is still going on tomorrow. I'm gonna run out to orvis when they open. The tech online said the sales usually end on Sunday's but couldn't give me a Confirmed date. You think the 11 ft is a big enough jump from 9ft or should I go all the way up to 13?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

The sale is on the 11 foot version and it's perfect for the rivers around here. I asked a few of my buddies who are guides and each one of the told me the 11' is the way to go. 
They have never steered me wrong in the past.......
I hope Orvis still has the sale going on. If not, I usually get 20% off coupons in the mail and can hook you up.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just looked at the Orvis website and they still have this combo marked at $454. Show it to the salesperson in the store and they'll honor this price.
Which Orvis store are you hitting?


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah that's the one I was looking at lunk! I the guy I talked to on their online help desk told me I can also upgrade to the access real for like 20 bucks more. I'm heading to the woodmere store on chagrin blvd this morning.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet!! I thought about upgrading to the access, but then I thought about getting a spare spool for my Hydros. Cheaper in the long run and I love my Hydros reel. 
Also, I've heard good things about the Battenkill, so I'll give it a chance to prove itself. 
When you hit the Woodmere store, see Lee. He's the fly fishing manager and one of my boys. Tell him Lefty said "WUZ UP"!!!!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Got it! Just have to wait for the line to get In stock before I can get this bad boy in the water!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

What line did you go with? Did you go with the Access reel? Did they honor the sale price? Did you see my boy Lee?


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

lunker23 said:


> What line did you go with? Did you go with the Access reel? Did they honor the sale price? Did you see my boy Lee?


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah Lee still gave me the 20 percent off then took down the sale sign! I went with the Clearwater 11 ft 7wt with the access IV and 7wt helos switch line. Had to go back because the rod tube had half a 6wt rod and half 7wt rod. They cleared it up at the store, simple error.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Save some $$ and get a Beulah with a matching line, just my 2 cents


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

The Crocker Park Orvis store has the 7 weight Spey line in stock.....


----------

